# will these offsets and back spacing work?



## MemphisRaines (Mar 4, 2007)

2) 18x8.5 DrifZ Venom Gunmetal Wheels with a 5-4.5/4.75 Bolt Pattern. +35MM Offset. Back Spacing 6.13". Weigh 20lbs Each. 506gm88789

(2) 18x9.5 DrifZ Venom Gunmetal Wheels with a 5-4.5/4.75 Bolt Pattern. +35MM Offset. Back Spacing 6.63". Weigh 25lbs Each. 506gm89789


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

First, the bolt pattern is wrong. It should be 5 X 120mm. The wider 8.5" should be OK in the front with a 35mm offset. However, the 9.5", 35mm offset will not fit the rear without fender rolling or grinding. See my reply to "Minumum offset GTO will accept?".


----------

